# Circle Rag Rug



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

I wanted to share the last crochet rag rug I made. This is my first attempt at the circle rug. Most of the rugs I have made so far are oval. I also have a YouTube channel that is dedicated to rag rug making. Attached is a couple photos and the links to how to make this rug if you are interested. Thanks for looking. [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqLys4moZzs[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO-viXULPZg[/ame]


----------



## melmarsh (Mar 19, 2015)

Beautiful! You do nice work. These are a great way to get a little more use out of old clothes and sheets. I'm working on an oval one, currently, but it's pretty rough looking. It will do, I suppose, lol!


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Very pretty colorway!


----------



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

Melmarsh,

Thank you for your kind words. I certainly appreciate it. If you go to my YouTube channel. *Erin Halvorsen* I have several videos on oval rag rugs. examples: How to keep a rag rug smooth and flat, How to get one started and How to finish a rag rug. Maybe you would find one of these videos helpful.

Good Luck!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful rugs. Maybe when I get all the quilts made that I want to make, I'll time to make rugs.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

One I made looked like a hat!!!! LOL I just finished a rectangle made from t-shirt "yarn"...the edges were uneven so I added a double crochet all around and it looks great. The t-shirt is very soft. I am now on a quest to make more "yarn". How wide did you cut your strips?


----------



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

I make my sheet yarn 1 1/4" to 1 1/2" wide. I make the t-shirt yarn closer to 1". I will attach my video I made to help keep a oval or circle rag rug flat and smooth and to avoid having the edges curving up like a bowl or a hat. I hope this will help. [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBHfkZUIe6c[/ame]


----------

